# Filarino



## bearded

Buongiorno a tutti

Normalmente la definizione di 'filarino' che si trova nei dizionari è ''un amoretto, un amore poco impegnativo''.  Invece nella mia città d'origine (Bologna), e presumibilmente anche altrove in Emilia-Romagna, la parola indica proprio la persona, cioè ''colui che ti fa il filo''.  _La ragazza non ha uno straccio di filarino _significa che non ha neppure un pretendente...
Secondo voi, e nell'uso della vostra regione, qual è il significato di questo termine?

Ringrazio anticipatamente delle risposte.


----------



## King Crimson

Ciao bearded man,
non so se l'apertura di questa discussione sia stata stimolata da quella analoga su 'moroso', ma ti direi che dalle mie parti il termine non si usa, anche se sarebbe perfettamente comprensibile e avrebbe il significato che indichi.
Comunque prendi con le pinze la mia risposta, visto che le mie certezze su 'moroso' sono state ampiamente confutate.


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao BM,
Treccani riporta entrambi i significati da te citati, tuttavia l'uso nel medio/basso Adriatico è pressoché uguale allo zero. La comprensione poco più.


----------



## olaszinho

Filarino lo usava mia zia che viveva in Piemonte. Persino "moroso" a me suona settentrionale; non so se si usi al di sotto di Pesaro. Al posto di moroso/a, dalle mie parti si usa ragazzo/a o il più tradizionale fidanzato.


----------



## Nino83

alfaalfa said:


> l'uso nel medio/basso Adriatico è pressoché uguale allo zero


Lo stesso in Sicilia, con la differenza che "moroso" potrebbe essere compreso (sarà forse l'"effetto mediaset"?) mentre "filarino" è totalmente incomprensibile (me compreso, fino a qualche minuto fa).


----------



## bearded

King Crimson said:


> non so se l'apertura di questa discussione sia stata stimolata da quella analoga su 'moroso', ma ti direi che dalle mie parti il termine non si usa, anche se sarebbe perfettamente comprensibile e avrebbe il significato che indichi


Sì, sono stato ispirato dall'altro 'thread'. Ma quali sono le ''tue parti'' esattamente? (giusto per curiosità linguistico-geografica)-


----------



## dragonseven

King Crimson said:


> [T]i direi che dalle mie parti il termine non si usa, anche se sarebbe perfettamente comprensibile e avrebbe il significato che indichi.


 Confermo la prima parte. Sulla seconda avrei qualche dubbio sulla comprensibilità del termine in assenza di contesto (parlo per la gente delle mie parti (Milano est)).


----------



## Pat (√2)

A RE e limitrofi, il filarino è il ragazzino o ragazzetto che ti fa il filo o con il quale _fili_ (da _filare_ = stare insieme, amoreggiare: Treccani 2.e). Rigorosamente per giovanissimi.


----------



## bearded

Vedo adeso che KingCrimson è di Milano (chiedo scusa). Comunque i miei amici milanesi capiscono ''filarino'' (solo come 'amoretto').


----------



## olaszinho

Siamo certi che i ragazzini dicano filarino? A me sembra un termine da nonne.


----------



## Pat (√2)

Ah, no, volevo dire che "filare" e "filarino" si applicano sono a persone giovanissime, ragazzini o poco più. Due ventenni non "filano" ma "stanno insieme" o sono "morosi"


----------



## King Crimson

bearded man said:


> Sì, sono stato ispirato dall'altro 'thread'. Ma quali sono le ''tue parti'' esattamente? (giusto per curiosità linguistico-geografica)-



Milano (è nel mio profilo)


----------



## bearded

Me ne sono accorto in ritardo, vedi#9. Ma sei certo che a Milano si intenda "fidanzatino"? A me risulterebbe di no.


----------



## King Crimson

No, a questo punto non sono certo neanche di quello che intenderebbe il mio dirimpettaio, da questi due thread (mi riferisco anche a quello su 'moroso') ho capito che su questi termini la situazione è molto più frammentata di come la immaginavo.


----------



## giginho

Per quanto mi riguarda, a Torino chi dice "filarino" ha almeno 80 anni. è comprensibile ma temo che sia alquanto desueto.

Dove sto ora, prov. di Como, non l'ho mai sentito....sarà che non frequento ottuagenari locali!


----------



## bearded

giginho said:


> chi dice "filarino" ha almeno 80 anni....sarà che non frequento ottuagenari locali


Vorrei osservare - a proposito di queste parole che trovo un po' ...sprezzanti verso gli anziani - che una lingua non è fatta solo dei termini usati dalle giovani generazioni: esistono vocaboli usati 50, 100...anni fa, usati nel 12° secolo, usati nel volgare del 10° secolo.... e non è che per questa ragione non ne dobbiamo discutere o dobbiamo scartarli o accantonarli a priori... Inoltre, ci sono parti d'Italia dove 'filarino' è ancora ben vivo (vedi #8).


----------



## giginho

BM, mi spiace se trovi la mia espressione sprezzante, ti assicuro che non era assolutamente mia intenzione e che la mia espressione era totalmente scevra da ogni accezione negativa.


----------



## bearded

giginho said:


> BM, mi spiace se trovi la mia espressione sprezzante, ti assicuro che non era assolutamente mia intenzione e che la mia espressione era totalmente scevra da ogni accezione negativa.


OK

Dalle risposte ricevute finora, mi pare di capire che 'filarino', oltre ad essere per molti un termine un po' antiquato, sia anche limitato come uso al Nord/Centro Italia (mi fa comunque piacere se alcuni 'meridionali' come Nino83 in questa occasione possono ampliare il loro vocabolario), e che il significato attribuito a questa parola sia in prevalenza quello di ''fidanzatino'' - proprio come a Bologna.
Ringrazio di nuovo tutti per i loro interventi.


----------



## olaszinho

Non credo che filarino si usi nel Centro d'Italia. Sia moroso sia filarino sono tipicamente settentrionali, e l'ampliamento del lessico a senso unico non mi sembra una buona idea. 
Mi sarebbe piaciuto sentire l'opinione di romani e toscani sull'argomento.


----------



## bearded

olaszinho said:


> Non credo che filarino si usi nel Centro d'Italia


Ma tu stesso, quando hai scritto ''mi sembra un termine da nonne'' non dicevi però di non capirlo.  Oppure non sei del CentroItalia?
E poi l'Emilia-Romagna è una regione Centro-Settentrionale...


----------



## Nino83

bearded man said:


> E poi l'Emilia-Romagna è una regione Centro-Settentrionale...


"Politicamente" sì, linguisticamente un po' meno (stando a nord dell'isoglossa Massa-Senigallia)


----------



## olaszinho

L'Emilia-Romagna tradizionalmente appartiene al Nord Italia sia geograficamente che linguisticamente, credo che basti guardare una qualsiasi ripartizione di una cartina d'Italia fra Nord, Centro e Sud. Un termine da nonne, in senso affettuoso, perché lo usa mia zia, vissuta per anni a Torino; nessun altro lo userebbe dalle mie parti. Solo il verbo filare, nel senso di amoreggiare,  può essere compreso anche qui: è una sorta di reperto storico tuttavia. Ripeto, sono curioso di sentire qualche toscano sull'uso di "moroso/a".

P.S. C'è poi chi considera il Nord solo quello al di sopra del Po, ma questa è un'altra storia....


----------



## bearded

olaszinho said:


> L'Emilia-Romagna tradizionalmente appartiene al Nord Italia ... geograficamente ...


Ho sempre saputo che geograficamente, oltre al Nord, Centro e Sud esistono anche il Centro-Nord (Em.Romagna) ed il Centro-Sud (Abruzzo). Linguisticamente avete ragione: i dialetti dell'E-R fanno parte di quelli gallo-italici, dunque settentrionali.

ma non si offenderà la zia a sentirsi chiamare nonna?


----------



## olaszinho

Uomo barbuto, la zia è nonna, perché dovrebbe offerndersi? Non credo che sia affetta dal giovanilismo imperante.


----------



## Nino83

bearded man said:


> Ho sempre saputo che geograficamente, oltre al Nord, Centro e Sud esistono anche il Centro-Nord (Em.Romagna) ed il Centro-Sud (Abruzzo).


In tutte le divisioni amministrative, comprese quelle elettorali, l'Emilia-Romagna fa parte dell'Italia settentrionale (ad esempio, nelle circoscrizioni elettorali per il parlamento europeo, Emilia-Romagna, circoscrizione nord-est), l'Abruzzo di quella meridionale. L'Italia centrale è composta da Toscana, Marche, Umbria e Lazio.


----------



## olaszinho

Nino83 said:


> In tutte le divisioni amministrative, comprese quelle elettorali, l'Emilia-Romagna fa parte dell'Italia settentrionale (ad esempio, nelle circoscrizioni elettorali per il parlamento europeo, Emilia-Romagna, circoscrizione nord-est), l'Abruzzo di quella meridionale. L'Italia centrale è composta da Toscana, Marche, Umbria e Lazio


----------



## Sardokan1.0

*I*l termine *filarino *l'ho sentito dire a Roma da mia zia, prima di allora non l'avevo mai sentito

*P*remetto che mia zia è Sarda, ma da noi non esiste come modo di dire, probabilmente l'ha imparato nei suoi 60 anni di permanenza a Roma

*M*entre parlando in Sardo si usa il verbo *filare *come sinonimo di corteggiare, avere una relazione

esempio :

*- Q*uei due hanno una relazione = cussos duos sun filende
*- S*to corteggiando / ho una relazione con la sorella del mio amico = so filende cun sa sorre de s'amigu meu





> *Devi usare correttamente le maiuscole e la punteggiatura (regola 11)*


----------



## quasi.stellar

Thread lunghissimo, spero di non sovrappormi a nessuno. 

Dunque, filari,  voce settentrionale che deriva dai modi di corteggiamento tipici dei luoghi e dei tempi.

I due giovani, limitati nelle mosse dalla presenza degli adulti e dalle strette convezione sociali, si sedevano ai due capi della sala, o della chiesa, o della piazza, insieme ad amiche e comari che facevano "la guardia", e* si guardavano!!!
*
La gente naturalmente notava e faceva vista di non accorgersene, lasciando spazio ai due innamorati di fare i lentissimo passi successivi, come era previsto dalle convenzioni sociali.

Ma intanto la gente diceva: "Ti, ui, va qui doo, se varden!" Oppure "se miren!" Oppure: "se filen! "
In milanese "filaa" (fila', filare) significa guardare. E guardare è il primo atto di riconoscimento di interesse per un membro dell'altro sesso ammesso dalle regole sociali.
Parliamo ancora del primo novecento ma anche successivamente in ambienti di campagna. Il secondo passo consentito era andare, rivolgersi ai genitori e molto garbatamente chiedere loro il permesso di un ballo con la bella. La quale, naturalmente, appena lui si era mosso in quella direzione, doveva obbligatoriamente arrossire e abbassare gli occhi, in atteggiamento pudico. Di conseguenza in quel momento veniva interrotto lo scambio visivo in attesa del (più profondo) contatto delle mani, che doveva continuare a essere lievisimo. 

Questa prima comunicazione visiva (se miren) diventava una sorta di filo conduttore elettrico, energetico o comunque lo si voglia definire, tra due persone che si trovavano attraenti.
Sinonimo di guardare, in puro milanese, è filare. E rappresenta bene questo "filo" che unisce due persone agli inizi di un rapporto.

Ma filare, o fare il filo, si usa anche per qualcosa di desiderato: "la Rosina la sta facendo il filo a quel vestito (nel senso che va a guardare spesso la vetrina), vedrai che prest se lo compra ..."

Il filarino,  con parola ingentilita,  significava dunque questo rapporto preliminare tra due persone: la fase successiva, dopo il ballo sotto gli occhi dei genitori, era il "se parlen!" (si parlano). A questo punto due che avevano il permesso di parlarsi erano già seriamente compromessi ossia fidanzati.

Bene, dopo questo incantevole excursus su procedure sociali molto poetiche e delicatissime, specificamente finalizzate a rallentare il processo di accoppiamento nella speranza di garantirne una maggiore durata, il filarino era un inizio di un rapporto di sguardi tra due ragazzi in genere molto giovani.
Da qui a definire "filarino" ciascuno dei due giovani il passo è breve


----------



## bearded

quasi.stellar said:


> Parliamo ancora del primo novecento ma anche successivamente in ambienti di campagna


E il termine 'filarino' sembra sia ancora 'quasi vivo/diversamente vivo' anche in qualche ambiente di città!
Comunque complimenti per il pittoresco e descrittivo esempio milanese.


----------



## lorenzos

Grazie stellar. 
lasciami aggiungere che c'era anche chi non se lo/la filava nessuno, ma questa credo sia un'espressione recente, mentre di un "fidanzato in casa" con la Virginia si diceva nel Veneto "el fa l'amor/all'amor co ea Virginia" (fa l'amore/all'amore con la Virginia) con un significato diverso da quello odierno.


----------



## dragonseven

quasi.stellar said:


> I due giovani, limitati nelle mosse dalla presenza degli adulti e dalle strette convezione sociali, si sedevano ai due capi della sala, o della chiesa, o della piazza, insieme ad amiche e comari che facevano "la guardia", e* si guardavano!!!*


 Leggendo mi è tornato alla mente Vitellozzo (interpretato da Carlo Monni) che uscendo di casa dice a Mario (Massimo Troisi) e a Saverio (Roberto Benigni) "Allora, mi raccomando! In chiesa le donne guardarle fisse!", poi in chiesa continua "Con lo sguardo, gli devi far capire che hai capito." e Mario osserva "Ma è una creatura", Vitellozzo fa notare "Ha quindici anni. Hai voglia!", quindi Mario a Pia (Amanda Sandrelli) "Sí, sí... ho capito"; risate... infine Vitellozzo consiglia a Mario di uscire dalla chiesa e aspettarla fuori.

Dall'intramontabile film ambientato nel "1400, quasi 1500" _Non ci resta che piangere_, di M. Troisi e R. Benigni, 1984, min. 37-42 circa.


----------



## Backstreets

Ciao a tutti.
Che bella questa discussione !  La parola "filarino" la si usava a Milano negli anni 70, soprattutto detto dalle nonne, zie ecc. che ti domandavano "Ce l'hai il filarino?" E comunque nei discorsi tra noi ragazzi non si usava. E' riservato comunque a soggetti molto giovani, ragazzini e ragazzine, infatti trasmette l'idea di un amoretto giovanile. "Ragazzo/ragazza" indica un rapporto già più maturo ed è quello più usato oggi, mentre la parola "fidanzato/a" si sente proprio di rado, magari in ambiti più formali.
Ricordo invece che le mie nonne umbre, quando raccontavano della loro gioventù, usavano il termine "fare l'amore" per dire semplicemente che erano fidanzate.


----------

